# Developing issue



## Matthew27 (Jul 22, 2021)

So my developed at home film came out blank. It’s not clear, has yellowish /grey layer and just matt grey other side. No marks seen on the edges. 

I once used fixer instead of the developer by mistake and it came out clear, now it’s different.
I mix my own D-76, never had issues. The film is an old hp5.
Problems with the developer? Too old film? Underdeveloped?


----------



## 480sparky (Jul 22, 2021)

Having something to look at would help 1,000,000,000%.


----------



## Matthew27 (Jul 22, 2021)




----------



## Matthew27 (Jul 22, 2021)

I just realised the developer turned very dark. I think the problem was with hydroquinone. It was stored for a long time and it is extremely hot. The rest of the chemicals were fresh. So the developer just didn’t work.


----------



## dxqcanada (Jul 22, 2021)

Common Processing Problems
					

Our guide helps you to identify some of the common errors that can sometimes occur when processing black and white films.




					www.ilfordphoto.com


----------

